# New spawn, Black/blue VT female and white/blue male



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok I just dumped all the nasty water from my empty 5 gallon. My 7 week old fry will be out of the growout in time for this spawn. I'm a bit worried bout the female because I've seen her do serious damamge to males.

BTW I'm giving up on my 2nd spawn (half siblings to my 7 week olds). They've almost all died out from velvet.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats cool,you're breeding VTs!
Do you have any pics of the parents?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think I have some pics of this pair. I have pics of my other spawns.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Please show them lol


----------

